# What Can Wolf Cichlids (Dovii) Cross Breed With?



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

I was Just wondering what kind of other fish Dovii Cichlids can breed with, I heard breeds of them with flower horn and jaguar cichlids. Are these true and what else can they breed with?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Hypothetically any CA cichlid can be crossed with another CA cichlid (with the exception of the lone Geophagine, Geophagus crassilabris and the lone acara, Andinoacara coeruleopuctatus that come from Central America). They are all closely related.

That being said, getting them to actually cross, is another matter all together. With an aggressive species such as dovii, the incomplete devider method would probably make most sense for this kind of fish. Just throwing a male and female in a tank, especially with out other tankmates can easily end up with a dead fish. Bear in mind as well, that usually, in most circumstances, the male has to be dominant in order for the fish to pair and do the deed.

I crossed dovii with red terror ("exCichlasoma" festae), wich is a South American cichlid that is very closely related to the Central American cichlids. Never planned on it, it's just something that can happen when male and female of very closely related species(which all CA cichlids are with the exception of the Acara and Geophagus I noted above) are housed in the same tank. If you do manage to cross different CA species, please do not distribute any of the offspring. That would be very irresponsible.....cichlids get mixed up and are often not labled well. Look at your own fish, sold as something other then what it is, and it still hasn't been determined for certain exactly what it is!


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

Why do you want to cross breed it ?
As hobbyist You should avoid cross breed...


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't know what I actually Want to breed with him (I think it's a guy) if a red terror is possible to breed with him , or Any CA Cichlid you can find at per stores ,


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have to agree with Gags on this one. Dovis are amazing fish, why would you want to water that down by cross breeding. Surely just try to breed it with another dovi. You could probably sell the fry as well because they will be a pure strain.


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

I planning on just getting another dovii but idk where to get them


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

What is with all this cross breed interest. Gags you have your answer. They are not hobbyist or enthusiast. For those people that take this hobby with such low regard I bet this hobby would be a lot more fun and forums would be a lot better without them.


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

*smitty*
So are you against cross breeding? What's the point of commenting that it's useless


----------

